# shotgun scope opinions



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking for a good scope for a slug gun. dont want to spend a ton for a top of the line scope that will only be used a few days a year, but I also dont want to go super cheap and get a scope that will lose its zero every time I shoot. Any suggestions for a middle of the road scope?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just make sure you purchase a scope designed for shotguns. Simmons and Tasco make solid affordable shotgun scopes. I wouldn't get a variable power as it isn't needed in 90% of the shots encountered here in Ohio. I had a two power on my slug gun and a four on my muzzle loader. Only had two shots over 100 yards in 30 years of Ohio deer hunting and both were standing and less than 125 yards. Both were one shot kills.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The Nikon Slughunter would be my first choice but its up there in price. I think about 250ish. You may also look into that new Bushnell that Michael Wadell endorces. Looks like a fine scope and I believe it is around 160 bucks. Not sure if its rated for a shotgun though.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

Beaver,
I hope this doesn't get twisted around because it is just a question. Im curious of if you hunt with anything other than a gun? Do you have sight issues? Why do you feel you need a scope with a gun that max around 100 yrd power and only a few days a year to hunt?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes I use a bow and I dont have any eye sight issues. I like shooting with a scope anytime im shooting a rifle or slug gun though. Didnt say I needed one, just want one.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Two Suggestions; New the Nikon Prostaff scope is pretty reasonable. The shotgun model can be found arount $120-$140. 2-7x 40mm

Cheap- Buy an older US made Weaver K4 or K-2.5. You can find them on ebay gunbroker ect. for $20-70 depending on condition. They are steel tubed tanks and hold a good zero. Optics could be better but with a slug gun it won't matter. I have several on my guns and love them. 

Don't buy the cheap stuff like tasco or simmons. You will be sorry later I assure you.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

What about the Bushnell Banner...I like the looks of the 1.5 X 4 best of all, Gander Mntn. has it for about $80 w/ flip up lens covers.....also considering the Nikon Pro 2X7...$130.........


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If I had a shotgun i only used for slug shooting i would definitely own a scope specifically made for shotguns. Especially if you stand hunt. I am finding myself sitting more and more and stillhunting or pushing less and less. Still do a drive now and then, when the deer are holding tight in the cover.

Simmons and bushnell and tasco do not have bad products. I have had scopes from each that worked well for years. True, eventually they each had issues, but I got my $45-$90 dollars worth and then some.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

why not ultradot?


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been leaning towards the Nikon 200bdc 
5" plus eye relief 
 3"- 3.5 eye relief getting pretty close on a kicker could hurt
geowol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Simmons 2.5 power 20mm tube. It was $50 many years ago. I know of several - and they have all kept their zero. This scope has a 5" eye relief - so no "scope eye"!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i have a simmons pro diamond shotgun scope. its awesome. never had one bit of problem with it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've seen several Simmons scopes take the crapper. Scopes are more important than the gun in my opinion. Spend the money for a good one. Get off some of that state money!


----------



## SmallieNut (May 27, 2007)

I've always believed in getting good quality optics. It's what connects you to the target. Don't skimp on a scope. Nikon has a great reputation and are reasonable. Leopold is top end, but very good.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

A guy told me years ago to buy the best scope I could afford. In good daylight on a clear day even lower end scopes look good, but on a overcast day or at 1st light is where a higher end scope really makes a difference. I have bought several used scope at gun shows that have a few marks on them at a good price, be sure to get quality rings and base.
On my shot gun I have a used Leupold 3x9 but 99% of the time it's on 3 but it is nice to be able to turn it up to look at something far away


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Simmons have given alot of trouble , bushnell scopes are absolute junk ! I have a leupold 2-7 on shotgun and muzzleloader. Consider either a redfield 2-7, (139.99) , or a leupold 2-7 (239.99) . They are both great AMERICAN made scopes , not to mention these companies will back their scopes if there are any problems.


----------

